
New Apple TV Will Push 99 Cent Streaming TV Rentals - Flemlord
http://newteevee.com/2010/07/08/new-apple-tv-will-push-99-cent-streaming-tv-rentals/
======
qwzybug
I can't help but feel that this would be a really beneficial innovation in the
way content is provided on the Internet. Every other video distribution site
(except Netflix, whose online business model I still can't comprehend) has
gone back to ads. Hulu+ is essentially Cable: the Revenge, but with more
commercials than on-demand.

Being able to "subscribe" to a favorite show for $4 a month, in HD, without
commercials, would be fantastic. I hope there's something to this rumor.

------
modeless
If it's based on iOS, it will probably have an App Store. People will want to
make games for it, but infrared remote control input will make for frustrating
controls. Is that what this thing is for?
[http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/07/apples-magic-trackpad-
rev...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/07/apples-magic-trackpad-revealed/)

------
hugh3
99 cents seems like a fair price to watch an ad-free episode of something. The
old $1.99 price always seemed excessive, and I've never paid it for anything
except Mad Men (I buy a season pass for thirty bucks and it saves me an entire
year's cable subscription...)

------
kierank
This will drive casual viewing in the same way as 99p apps drove casual app
purchases. DRM and various licensing issues have made this very difficult to
achieve so far.

